# 2010 Wilier



## Orthodoc (Mar 25, 2009)

The 2010 lineup is on the web for those interested. (the italian site, not wilier-usa) 

http://www.wilier.it/index.jsp

Not sure if they release different bikes in US v Europe, but the Le Roi isn't on their italian website.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Le Roi is done next year.


----------



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

no le roi!?!?!?! tear. what happen?

that gioielloramato with the copper....hawtness


----------



## komombo (Jul 20, 2009)

*The US site also lists The 2010 Bikes*

Wilier-usa.com was updated with the new 2010 models 2 days after the Italian site.

I am dying to find out the pricing for the 2010 models, in particular the Izoard, Imperiale, and Cento 1 (both regular and Superlegera). Drooling over these bikes is not fun anymore :mad2: , something has to be done, and soon :idea: 

Cheers.
K.


----------



## threshold350 (Jan 24, 2008)

Here are the MSRP for the framesets

Cento1 SL - $4999
Cento1 - $3999
Cento1 with Di2 - $11,600
Imperiale - $2899
Imperiale with Ultegra - $3899
Izoard - ????
Cento1 Crono - $4499
Tri Crono - $2499
Tri Crono with Ultegra - $3599


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Beauty is in the eye...*

but that Imperial might be the ugliest bike ever (No one mention the Tango). And to think they ditched the Le Roi for that thing. At least they still have the Izoard; I guess I'll take a look at that one.

-Smarty


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Yuck!!*

I've had 3 Wiliers (current 2009 Le Roi) and have LOVED their paint/design schemes, but the 2010 models look like sh*t. Too much gray, black and red. Looks like my next ride is a 2010 De Rosa King 3 "RS".


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

They have been losing my interest the last 2 years.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

threshold350 said:


> Here are the MSRP for the framesets
> 
> Cento1 SL - $4999
> Cento1 - $3999
> ...


Izoard - $1999


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm thinking of (or trying to) get a Wilier Le Roi soon and wondered people's comments. With chorus and Edge clinchers. Good buy? Been on a Cento Uno and loved it and realise the Le Roi won't be as comfortable but after a climbing frame and heard this could be ideal - thanks


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

A friend of mine is a pretty good climber (Cat 1) and sold his new Le Roi after 2/3 months saying that he didn't like it as a climbing frame - the geometry also looks odd and since it has been discountinued you might want to rethink your investment.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

thanks for that toonraid, it's funny cos i was going to get it for climbing, so that tells me , thanks


----------

